# Johnson 9.9



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Seals in the lower unit, rebuild carb, replace water pump, check compression


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

All good advise so far, I will add... grease all fittings, use light pressure compressed air to blow any dust off and out from under the flywheel, depending on year “points and condenser”, clean all grounds, and maybe a light coat of corrosion block.


----------



## Wilburtime (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for the advice guys. I’m Bot very familiar with marine engines. But I’ve got a suspicion I’m about to be


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Yep, if you're gonna own one you gotta learn to work on it.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Do yourself a big favor and read this guys stuff. You won't be sorry OMC 9.9 - 15hp


----------

